# How often should i pin with this Test 400 blend?



## Jwldn (Jan 17, 2014)

I have Med Tech Test 400 running on a 12 week cycle 1ml per week. This is the blend:

Acetate 25mg

Propionate 40mg

Phenylpropionate 60mg

Isocaproate 75mg

Ethanthate 100mg

Decanoate 100mg

So how often should I pin per week? I've been told to split the 1ml up into 2 doses - 0.5 monday and 0.5 thursday, is that going to be adequate?

Ps. I'm running oral dbol too for the first 6 weeks, 30mg a day

Thanks!


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

When I used MT400 I jabbed 0.5ml twice a week, only because at 1ml it stung like a bitch.


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

0.5ml m/w/f


----------



## Jwldn (Jan 17, 2014)

Squirrel said:


> When I used MT400 I jabbed 0.5ml twice a week, only because at 1ml it stung like a bitch.


I meant more because it has short esters in it, not because of the pip


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Jwldn said:


> I have Med Tech Test 400 running on a 12 week cycle 1ml per week. This is the blend:
> 
> Acetate 25mg
> 
> ...


there are three of the esters that have short (ish) half lives in that blend (prop, ace and Phenylprop) these account for 125mg of the 400mg which is less than 30% of the total weight, and in fact at the time of your next pin, you will still have roughly 5ml prop, 5mg Ace and 20-25mg of pProp. The others are longer than a week. Therefore really no need to pin more than once a week on this blend - I run something very similar and only pin once a week - always have done - I seem to gain OK on it. Once its built up - say 3-4 weeks in - the 90mg (125mg - 35mg left) will probably account for less than 10% of what you pin plus what's in your system.

really no point pinning twice a week to try and capitalise on a small amount of Ace/Prop and PProp.

If this is your first course, I would suggest 400mg may be a little low. I recommend 500mg (1.25ml of your TT400) as a first cycle, with a 4-6 week kicker (DBol or Var)


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

or if your not into orals add a 10ml bottle of test prop in and pin 1ml of prop and 0.4ml of your test400 EOD, then when the prop runs out and the long esters are kicking in switch to weekly injections like @DiggyV suggested, this would allow you to make the most of the short esters at the beginning


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

dbaird said:


> or if your not into orals add a 10ml bottle of test prop in and pin 1ml of prop and 0.4ml of your test400 EOD, then when the prop runs out and the long esters are kicking in switch to weekly injections like @DiggyV suggested, this would allow you to make the most of the short esters at the beginning


would work well too, I was guessing this was a first cycle, and so was trying to keep pinning to minimum for the guy - didn't want him feeling like a pincushion with lots of lovely new site PIP :lol:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> would work well too, I was guessing this was a first cycle, and so was trying to keep pinning to minimum for the guy - didn't want him feeling like a pincushion with lots of lovely new site PIP :lol:


I ran prop for my first cycle  No pain no gain..

I never had pip from prop though saying that. Just the crazy 500mg+ blengs have given me pip.. I think 6 weeks test prop makes a good first cycle mind.. Your on in a few days and off in a few days. 3 bottles and your good to go for your first cycle.

i don't think mixed ester blends are good at all for a first timer.. its bad enough figuring out when you need to start pct from one ester and dose.. I guess you would just pick the Decanoate dose as the others would have cleared before that.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

dbaird said:


> I ran prop for my first cycle  No pain no gain..
> 
> I never had pip from prop though saying that. Just the crazy 500mg+ blengs have given me pip.. I think 6 weeks test prop makes a good first cycle mind.. Your on in a few days and off in a few days. 3 bottles and your good to go for your first cycle.
> 
> i don't think mixed ester blends are good at all for a first timer.. its bad enough figuring out when you need to start pct from one ester and dose.. I guess you would just pick the Decanoate dose as the others would have cleared before that.


Yeah you'd have to use decanoate which is 12-14 days off the top of my head.

My choice for first cycle is 500mg TestE with a 4 week dbol or var kicker.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

dbaird said:


> I ran prop for my first cycle  No pain no gain..
> 
> I never had pip from prop though saying that. Just the crazy 500mg+ blengs have given me pip.. I think 6 weeks test prop makes a good first cycle mind.. Your on in a few days and off in a few days. 3 bottles and your good to go for your first cycle.
> 
> i don't think mixed ester blends are good at all for a first timer.. its bad enough figuring out when you need to start pct from one ester and dose.. I guess you would just pick the Decanoate dose as the others would have cleared before that.


Yeah you're gonna get pip from high weight blends. Nothing above 400/ml IMO. I did read of some guy here home brewing a 750/ml and couldn't walk because of PIP, or more likely big crystals in his quads. Not good.


----------



## Jwldn (Jan 17, 2014)

DiggyV said:


> there are three of the esters that have short (ish) half lives in that blend (prop, ace and Phenylprop) these account for 125mg of the 400mg which is less than 30% of the total weight, and in fact at the time of your next pin, you will still have roughly 5ml prop, 5mg Ace and 20-25mg of pProp. The others are longer than a week. Therefore really no need to pin more than once a week on this blend - I run something very similar and only pin once a week - always have done - I seem to gain OK on it. Once its built up - say 3-4 weeks in - the 90mg (125mg - 35mg left) will probably account for less than 10% of what you pin plus what's in your system.
> 
> really no point pinning twice a week to try and capitalise on a small amount of Ace/Prop and PProp.
> 
> If this is your first course, I would suggest 400mg may be a little low. I recommend 500mg (1.25ml of your TT400) as a first cycle, with a 4-6 week kicker (DBol or Var)


Thanks for your clear and explained answer Diggy, very helpful! You suggested in a later post upping the weekly dosage to 1.25ml per week, a few people have told me this so i'm going to do it! Would it be ok to split the pin to 0.6 monday and 0.6 thursday with this tho? Im getting some pretty strong pip off injecting 1ml into my quad, so 1.2 would be worse! It's not the pain I can handle that it just puts my leg out of action for 3/4 days so no deadlifts or leg training! Think I could reduce the pip from splitting the dosage?


----------



## Jwldn (Jan 17, 2014)

dbaird said:


> I ran prop for my first cycle  No pain no gain..
> 
> I never had pip from prop though saying that. Just the crazy 500mg+ blengs have given me pip.. I think 6 weeks test prop makes a good first cycle mind.. Your on in a few days and off in a few days. 3 bottles and your good to go for your first cycle.
> 
> i don't think mixed ester blends are good at all for a first timer.. its bad enough figuring out when you need to start pct from one ester and dose.. I guess you would just pick the Decanoate dose as the others would have cleared before that.


Oh sh!t good point! My PCT is nolva (only pct available to me), looking like this: 40mg ED first week, 40mg ED second week, 20mg ED third week. Was going to start this 2 weeks after last pin, how does that sound?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Jwldn said:


> Thanks for your clear and explained answer Diggy, very helpful! You suggested in a later post upping the weekly dosage to 1.25ml per week, a few people have told me this so i'm going to do it! Would it be ok to split the pin to 0.6 monday and 0.6 thursday with this tho? Im getting some pretty strong pip off injecting 1ml into my quad, so 1.2 would be worse! It's not the pain I can handle that it just puts my leg out of action for 3/4 days so no deadlifts or leg training! Think I could reduce the pip from splitting the dosage?


you can mate - depends whats triggering the PIP. If you still get PIP at 0.6ml it may not be the volume of the pin, but a mild allergic / histamine reaction to the oil or one of the solvents used. You could try taking an antihistamine the night before you pin and then on the day and the day after - you may see a big change in PIP level.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Jwldn said:


> Oh sh!t good point! My PCT is nolva (only pct available to me), looking like this: 40mg ED first week, 40mg ED second week, 20mg ED third week. Was going to start this 2 weeks after last pin, how does that sound?


Someone else can chip in on the PCT - however is there no way of getting some HCG or Clomid - but as there is decanoate in the blend you may want to wait for 3 weeks, had the longest ester been enanthate or cypionate then 2 weeks would have been fine as they are about 10 day half lives. Decanoate is actually 15 days - so leave 3 weeks after last pin.

Just had a thought the other option to run along side it is HCGenerate with a good test booster which are both OTC - and should be available with zero risk. Normally I wouldn't suggest an OTC for PCT, however pscarb ran these last year as an experiment with no nolva / clomid etc and seemed to work OK. THis maybe an option if you cant get any other full PCT meds.


----------



## Jwldn (Jan 17, 2014)

DiggyV said:


> you can mate - depends whats triggering the PIP. If you still get PIP at 0.6ml it may not be the volume of the pin, but a mild allergic / histamine reaction to the oil or one of the solvents used. You could try taking an antihistamine the night before you pin and then on the day and the day after - you may see a big change in PIP level.


You're awesome! Thanks so much for your help mate, learnt a lot!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Jwldn said:


> You're awesome! Thanks so much for your help mate, learnt a lot!


never a problem - its what UK-M is all about :thumb:


----------

